# Do you top your pancake with a filter?



## FTb-n (Feb 27, 2014)

I use clear Hoya HD filters on all my lenses with large front elements like the 24-105 f4 and the 70-200 f2.8 II. I also use hoods on these lenses that help keep things away from the filters.

But, I don't use a filter on the old 35 f2.0, which has a relatively small, deeply seated front element. I've also found that a filter on the old 35 will introduce flare from candles or any small light that reflects off the front element and onto the back side of the filter.

The front element on the 40 isn't as deeply seated and protected as the front element on the 35. Since I use it as a grab shot lens, it can be somewhat at risk. Still, the appeal to this lens is it's size and I don't want to add a filter that might invite contact with stuff since I won't be using a hood. My solution is to use the metal ring from an old rubber lens hood that adds just enough protection to deflect the lens from damaging objects when carrying the camera on my shoulder without a lens cap.

But, I'm curious. Do any of you use a filter on your 40mm pancakes?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't, even though I use B+W MRC UV filters on all my other lenses (except the 600 II). The point of a pancake is low profile, even the thin mount XS-Pro filter adds 15% length to the lens...


----------



## BL (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't even bother with a lens cap since it sits in it's little case protected, mounted to the 5D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 27, 2014)

Why? Its a cheap lens and a high quality filter is expensive. The odds of damaging what is essentially a throw-away lens are small.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 27, 2014)

No. Good filter price to lens price is too high. Plus I don't have any other lenses that use that small a filter.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm still trying to find a reason not to sell mine - other than trying it out when it arrived, I have used it exactly zero times since I bought it in November. I agree that it makes no sense to put a filter on it as the only real draws of this lens is its small size and low price and spending any extra money on it negate both.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 27, 2014)

I find it rather useful as a body cap that happens to lets you take pictures.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I find it rather useful as a body cap that happens to lets you take pictures.


True, maybe I'll give that a try


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 27, 2014)

I keep a filter on mine.
I've heard that some people like using a filter instead of a lens cap, just to remove that one extra step between picking up the camera and taking a picture. I might try running that way in the future.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't use one on mine, but then I don't use a protective filter on any of my lenses unless I've got concerns about the environment they're going to be in. Having said that I have never put a filter on the pancake, but I do like to use a large hood ! I find the Hoya rubber vari hood to be a perfect synergy with the 40: when they are not in use the lens fits perfectly inside the hood, which stops the hood getting squashed out of shape ( a real problem with rubber ones).

And yes, there is a red ring 

Seen here modelled on my daughter's 1100D. ( I know, it's just I have nothing else much to do this evening ).


----------



## FTb-n (Feb 28, 2014)

Here are a couple shots of my "mini-hood", the metal ring from an old 52mm rubber lens hood. I had a bunch of these from my FD lenses for my AE-1 and FTb-n bodies. I agree that it takes some of the pan-appeal out of the pancake. But, I'm so accustomed to filters and hoods on most of my lenses, it's tough not to have some protection for the front element. I think of this as my pancake hood -- I know, useless for the usual function of a hood.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> I know, useless for the usual function of a hood.



Yes, but so is the hood Canon sells for the 40/2.8. I estimated that it's able provide protection from flare if the lens had a 14mm AoV....


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 5, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> I use clear Hoya HD filters on all my lenses with large front elements like the 24-105 f4 and the 70-200 f2.8 II. I also use hoods on these lenses that help keep things away from the filters.
> 
> But, I don't use a filter on the old 35 f2.0, which has a relatively small, deeply seated front element. I've also found that a filter on the old 35 will introduce flare from candles or any small light that reflects off the front element and onto the back side of the filter.
> 
> ...


I bought a Hoya UV filter and the mini (JJC) hood for protection and never needed to put the cap on it. I already sold mine due to I bought 50mm and 35mm lenses so there was no more opportunities to use it. 
However, I was hesitant to sell it because this tiny lens delivers excellent IQ in all terms.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2014)

i dont use a uv filter on it but since the 40mm and 20mm voigtlander are both 52mm the filterws are cheap so i got a b+W 10 stop ND for under $50 which works on both and a cpl which was also cheap maybe $30 or so they are small and compact and both lenses together take only the same amount of space as a 50mm f1.4! its a great little light combo to go out and shoot with


----------



## makismika (Mar 7, 2014)

No filter, but yes for hood. Actually i don't use filter in any lens that i have. 
Hoods are attached in every lens though. 
Here's what i did for my pancake -> http://kuvaton.com/k/YRzQ.jpg


----------



## dcm (Mar 7, 2014)

I prefer maple syrup!

(Well, somebody had to. )


----------



## Zv (Mar 7, 2014)

Are we only talking about the 40mm f/2.8 pancake? I recently bought a filter for the EF M 22mm f/2 lens. The lens cap prodrutes out a bit making it not so pocket friendly so I'm trying a filter on it so it's always ready to shoot. It only adds a few mm more. For pancake protection a filter seems the way to go. Keeps the profile low and protects the front element. 

Edit - if I had a 40 mcshorty I'd go capless, hoodless and filterless i.e - bare.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm still trying to find a reason not to sell mine - other than trying it out when it arrived, I have used it exactly zero times since I bought it in November. I agree that it makes no sense to put a filter on it as the only real draws of this lens is its small size and low price and spending any extra money on it negate both.


Still haven't used it so it's up on eBay...I'm sure it's a fine lens, but I never found a use for it.


----------

